# ne … que - place de la restriction dans la phrase



## destin528

Bonjour les  amis

"Marie a décidé de n’offrir que des livres à sa nièce."

svp, dans la phrase ci-dessus. Quel est l'objet sur lequel porte la structure de restriction"ne...que"?  C'est "des livres" ou la phrase subordonnée intégrale "offrir des livres à sa niece"?

merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

La restriction «... que », placée devant « des livres », porte sur ce groupe nominal, COD de « offrir ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Autrement dit, on pourrait réécrire la phrase ainsi : _Marie a décidé d'offrir uniquement des livres à sa nièce_.


----------



## destin528

Svp,
Est ce que "Marie n'a décidé d'offrir que des livres à sa nièce." = "Marie a décidé de n’offrir que des livres à sa nièce."?

merci


----------



## Maître Capello

La première phrase est incorrecte, parce que la particule _ne_ ne se trouve pas devant le bon verbe… sans parler du fait que _de_ doit s'élider devant une voyelle (_d'offrir_). 

_Marie *n'*a décidé d'offrir *que* des livres à sa nièce._ 
_Marie a décidé de *n'*offrir *que* des livres à sa nièce._


----------



## destin528

Merci @Maître Capello ,Svp,  Est ce que, ça veut dire que, lorsque l'on veut faire la restriction sur l'un élément d'une phrase subordonnée"offrir....niece", les constituants(ne, que) de la structure restrictive doivent se retrouver à l'intérieur de celle-ci (la phrase subordonnée)?

Svp, Est ce que "_Marie *n'*a décidé *que* d'offrir des livres à sa nièce_"= "_Marie a décidé *seulement* d'offrir des livres à sa nièce".?_

S' ils sont équivalents l'un à l'autre, Est ce que "ne...que"et "seulement" font la restriction sur la phrase subordonnée intégrale"offrir...niece"?


Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Chimel

destin528 said:


> Svp, Est ce que "_Marie *n'*a décidé *que* d'offrir des livres à sa nièce_"= "_Marie a décidé *seulement* d'offrir des livres à sa nièce".?_


Plutôt: Marie a *seulement *décidé d'offrir des livres à sa nièce.

Les deux phrases sont grammaticalement correctes, sur le modèle de : "Je n'ai fait que répondre à ses questions". Mais il faudrait un contexte un peu particulier pour pouvoir dire ça: c'est la seule décision que Marie a prise, elle n'en a pas pris d'autre.

Comme ce n'est pas une situation très courante, vos deux phrases sont peu bizarres pour moi.


----------



## destin528

Merci @Chimel , d'apres votre explication, et À mes connaissances, "ne que" et "seulement" dans les phrases ci-dessus portent sur l'infinitif"offrir", svp, Est ce que l'on pourrait faire porter "ne...que" et "seulement" sur subordonnée infinitive intégrale "offrir...niece"?

Merci


----------



## Chimel

Désolé, je ne comprends pas bien vote question.


----------



## destin528

Merci, C'est moi qui dois dire "désolé"! À cause de mon niveau. @Chimel , À mes connaissances, "ne..que" et "seulement" remplissent la fonction de restriction qui porte sur ceux qui les suivent immédiatement,  , en vertu de votre explication avec un exemple, je pense que,  "ne que " et "seulement' ,dans mes deux phrases, devraient faire la restriction sur "offrir", pour cela, je pose la question: est ce que "ne que" et"seulement" auraient la possibilité de porter sur la phrase subordonné intégrale"offrir...niece" dans la phrase comme celles inventées par moi même.

Merci.


----------



## Locape

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris votre question, mais dans 'elle n'a décidé que...' et 'elle a seulement décidé que...', _ne... que _et _seulement _portent sur le verbe _décider_. Si la restriction ou l'adverbe portent sur le verbe _offrir_, le sens est différent, 'n'offrir que...' et 'offrir seulement des livres'. Ils modifient forcément le COD 'les livres', mais pas le COI 'à sa nièce'. 
Ce n'est pas 'elle a décidé de n'offrir des livres *qu'*à sa nièce' ou 'd'offrir des livres seulement à sa nièce', dont le sens est encore différent.


----------



## destin528

Merci, @Locape , pour votre réponse, une petite partie de votre explication qui me rend un peu perplexe,: dans votre explication, vous avez utilisé " ""ne..que" et "seulement" *porter sur(*ça signifie la position physique de ne..que ou de seulement ?*) *le decider", svp.  alors, ils modifent respectivement exactement quel l'élément de l'une des deux phrase?

à mes connaissances sur l'emploi de '"ne..que",  "ne..que" modifie l'élément qui suit le "que" immédiatement, ça m'a amené à penser que "ne que " pourrait modifier "offrir" dans la "je n'ai décidé que de....".
Seulement fonctionne à la manière de "ne que". Ça veut dire que modifie ceux qui le suit immédiatement

Merci


----------



## Locape

Je dois dire que je ne connais pas les termes exacts utilisés en grammaire, je voulais dire qu'ils sont "associés" à ce verbe, donc ils le modifient.
'Ne... que' modifie avant tout un verbe, celui entre _ne_ et _que_, et qui est forcément associé à son COD. 
Dand la phrase 'je n'ai décidé que de...', c'est uniquement le verbe _décider _qui est entre _ne_ et _que_, donc ça n'est que lui qui est modifié. Si c'est le verbe suivant _offrir _qui est entre les deux, c'est lui qui est modifié.


----------



## destin528

Merci @Locape ,pour votre explication, comme "ne..que" remplit la fonction de restriction, dans la phrase" je n'ai décidé que de... ", À votre explication , car seul le "décider " se situer à l'intérieur de "ne que", la restriction se joue sur le "decider"?

merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Si vous dites, _je n'ai que décidé de faire X_, la restriction porte sur le verbe _décider_, ce qui n'a guère de sens, car on ne voit pas très bien quelle autre action que _décider_ la personne aurait pu faire à propos de _faire X_.


----------



## destin528

bonjour

Merci, @Locape ,@Maître Capello "Marie a décidé de n’offrir que des livres à sa nièce", la phrase plus haut,  le seul "offrir" se retrouve a l'interieur de "ne..que", pourquoi, on dit la restriction se joue sur le COD，et non sur "offrir"?

Dans ce cas-là, "Marie a décidé de ne faire que offrir des livres à sa nièce"? Pour que la restriction se joue sur "offrir".



Merci  mille fois


----------



## Maître Capello

La restriction porte toujours sur le mot ou l'expression qui *suit immédiatement* _que_. Le _ne_ doit quant à lui se mettre devant le verbe le plus proche qui précède.

_Marie *n'*a *que* décidé d'offrir des livres à sa nièce_ (mais ce n'est pas elle qui en a eu l'idée, par exemple).*
_Marie *n'*a décidé *que* d'offrir des livres à sa nièce_ (et pas de lui en prêter, par exemple).*
_Marie *n'*a décidé *que* d'offrir des livres à sa nièce_ (et pas de l'emmener au zoo, par exemple).*
_Marie a décidé de *n'*offrir *que* des livres à sa nièce_ (et pas des jouets, par exemple)._
Marie a décidé de *n'*offrir des livres *qu'*à sa nièce_ (et pas à son neveu, par exemple).

* Ces exemples restent très tirés par les cheveux. Il sont un peu étranges comme déjà suggéré plus haut.


----------



## destin528

Français.............................francais........
Merci @Maître Capello , le deuxième exemple correspond à ce que j'ai voulu expliquer plus haut.

Une question prolongée, dans une phrase comme celle ci-dessous:

Je ne peux/veux/ acheter que deux bouteilles d'eau.

 J'ai remarqué que la position de "ne" reste toujours devant "pouvoir""vouloir",  quel que soit l'élément de la phrase, sur lequel se joue la restriction.? Est ce que c'est vrai ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, tout dépend du sens de la phrase.

_Je *ne* peux acheter *que* des bouteilles d'eau_ = La seule chose que je peux acheter, c'est des bouteilles d'eau. Il n'y a aucun choix possible.
_Je peux *n'*acheter *que* des bouteilles d'eau_ = Une possibilité est que j'achète uniquement des bouteilles d'eau. C'est un choix que je peux faire.


----------

